# 2003 imc 306.1



## steveray (Nov 19, 2014)

306.1 Clearances for maintenance and replacement.

Clearances around appliances to elements of permanent construction, including other installed equipment and appliances, shall be sufficient to allow inspection, service, repair or replacement without removing such elements of permanent construction or disabling the function of a required fire-resistance-rated assembly.

I have a very large building circa 1957 replacing all of their HVAC circa 1957 to the tune of about $80 mil.....They are starting with their chiller this time of year (makes sense). The unit they are installing requires several walls to be removed and they are proposing to block them back up (138"HX108"W)....This seems to be contrary to the above section. I do not have any particular hardship with it, but I was looking for some other input as to how the professionals here would handle it? Any "modifications" of the base code go through the State here...

Thanks!


----------



## skipharper (Nov 20, 2014)

Steveray-just curious as to how you are using the 2003 IMC unless of course that is what is currently being used. The structure was built in 1957 however I am guessing the equipment being changed out came later. In Virginia thru our Uniform Statewide Building Code (USBC) Part III which is the maintenance code we have in our administrative section the following: *103.2 Maintenance requirements.* Buildings and structures shall be maintained and kept in good repair in accordance with the requirements of this code and when applicable in accordance with the USBC under which such building or structure was constructed. *No provision of this code shall require alterations to be made to an existing building or structure or to equipment* unless conditions are present which meet the definition of an unsafe structure or a structure unfit for human occupancy.

In this State I would hang my hat on that section however not sure you have the same language.


----------



## steveray (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes Skip....We are still on 2003...They are choosing to replace with new equipment, therefore, "new code"...


----------



## Mech (Nov 20, 2014)

Dumb question, but could they break the large piece(s) of HVAC equipment into small enough sections to fit through existing doorways / proposed large doorways?  I doubt it; but if so, disassembling the walls might be viewed as a cost savings measure instead of a necessity for equipment installation.

If the walls are knocked down, can they be rebuilt with gigantic knock-out panels so that future maintenance / replacement would only require removal of the panel, not removal of the wall?


----------



## steveray (Nov 20, 2014)

Mech said:
			
		

> Dumb question, but could they break the large piece(s) of HVAC equipment into small enough sections to fit through existing doorways / proposed large doorways?  I doubt it; but if so, disassembling the walls might be viewed as a cost savings measure instead of a necessity for equipment installation.If the walls are knocked down, can they be rebuilt with gigantic knock-out panels so that future maintenance / replacement would only require removal of the panel, not removal of the wall?


I am sure they can....the question is...do I need to make them? Per the code.....


----------



## ICE (Nov 20, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> I am sure they can....the question is...do I need to make them? Per the code.....


It seems reasonable to allow the R&R of the wall.


----------

